# Hoyt powermax, pse drive r, Mathews z3



## M77 Ruger (Aug 8, 2017)

I have been reading up and trying to educate myself. I am looking for my first hunting bow and want to make a good first choice so I don't have a bad experience with it and walk away from it. From what I'm reading I'm leaning towards these 3. Do and of you guys have one and do you have any opinions on it? I want the one that's going to stand behind thier product if I ever so Ever  have a failure.  Just looking for an honest feedback and your thoughts on these bows. I will shoot them all before purchasing


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

PSE have fantastic warrantys 

I think Matthews an Hoyt are pro rated warrantys. Can't go wrong with any of the 3. I have a Hoyt an Elite, buddy's who I hunt with shoot PSE it's in eyes of the beholder. But if u want Customer Service an Warranty id contact Alligood on here an get the run down I think PSE has one of the best Warrantys out there.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 8, 2017)

I own a Hoyt PowerMax, and you won't be disappointed in the performance that you get for the price.  They put the same quality into this bow that they do their higher priced models and still keep the retail price reasonable.

I would personally recommend it to anyone that is starting out.  It's the first bow that I have used since coming back to archery hunting, I hope to continue to use it for many years to come.

If you have any questions about it, feel free to contact me.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 8, 2017)

All three stand behind their product. Go shoot all three and tell us which one YOU like.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 8, 2017)

That said, I haven't picked up a Matthews I have liked since the switchback XT. I am partial to the Athen's line but I know you didn't mention them.


----------



## kiltman (Aug 8, 2017)

PSE, PSE, PSE...........   (How's that Alligood?)


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 8, 2017)

kiltman said:


> PSE, PSE, PSE...........   (How's that Alligood?)



That's awesome!!!!  PSE does have a great warranty and customer service, and I'm sure the others do too, I've just never dealt with them on a day to day basis. Like someone said in an above post. Find the closest dealer to you that carries the ones you want to shoot. Most dealers have a demo or two setup just for that. Let the bow pick you, don't depend on what we say. Price point is great on both the PSE and Hoyt, specs are almost identical as well. Not sure about price on the Mathews, but probably not as inexpensive as the others. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## M77 Ruger (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks fellas for all the info. I really just want a good bow that I can   Rely on. If I need to buy a flagship model I will. I'll pay once cry once if I must


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 8, 2017)

I've got two buddies that both bought the driveR last year and they love them....if you're close to Dublin go check out Dublin Hunting&Fishing off hwy 441


----------



## Soybean (Aug 9, 2017)

They are all 3 good companies that make good products.  You need to shoot the 3 and let the bow pick you.

I personally would go with the Z3.  The Z series bows are fantastic hunting bows.  The thing I like most about Mathews is they still make parts for every bow they have ever made.  You dont usually see that with other bow companies.

Its stinks to find a bow that fits you perfectly then 5 years later have an issue and cant get the part to fix it.  Most will just give you a credit towards purchasing a newer model.


----------



## Shep23 (Aug 10, 2017)

Obsession makes a really good bow also


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd vote for Mathews z3 but I may be a little biased. I have owned Bowtech and Hoyts and ended up selling them for another bow. Bought my Mathews Helim and don't plan on selling it EVER lol. It's so smooth, so easy to hold back, and I shoot it 10x's better than anything I've ever owned...... But in all seriousness, find a good archery shop and go shoot those 3 and maybe more... If you find a good place they will likely carry just about every brand (bigger name brands anyways). Anytime I have been I couldn't get away with just shooting 3 on my list, usually the guys running the shop were standing there with another bow for me to shoot as soon as I was done with the one in my hand lol.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 10, 2017)

Shep23 said:


> Obsession makes a really good bow also



As long as you stay away from the Turmoil. He is on a budget so the Turmoil may be an appealing option but it has some serious issues.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 10, 2017)

The Fever said:


> As long as you stay away from the Turmoil. He is on a budget so the Turmoil may be an appealing option but it has some serious issues.



Obession Bows, while good, are not budget friendly.  I shot one and after seeing the price tag, I gently put it back on the rack.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 10, 2017)

RockyMountainBasser said:


> Obession Bows, while good, are not budget friendly.  I shot one and after seeing the price tag, I gently put it back on the rack.



No they are not. The Turmoil is better though. $650.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 10, 2017)

The Fever said:


> No they are not. The Turmoil is better though. $650.



I believe that might have been the one I have shot.  Still turned back to the Hoyt PowerMax......now I have a co-worker that is buying one tomorrow.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 10, 2017)

PSE........Doesn't Alligood take you out for a free steak dinner if you buy a new PSE.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> PSE........Doesn't Alligood take you out for a free steak dinner if you buy a new PSE.



He might.....


----------



## basshound72 (Aug 10, 2017)

alligood729 said:


> He might.....



I didn't get my steak dinner.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 11, 2017)

basshound72 said:


> I didn't get my steak dinner.



yeah but how sweet is that bow..


----------



## basshound72 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> yeah but how sweet is that bow..



Hunter922, the Carbon Air 34 is pretty sweet


----------

